# KY Governor Blames ‘Zombie Television Shows’ For Mass Shootings



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/11/16/ky-governor-blames-zombie-television-shows-mass-shootings/


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

???? Never thought of that one, maybe he's right? Seriously though, no laughing matter. If you can't decifer the non dead from the walking dead you need some serious education and some mental help.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Bevin has addressed this issue in depth and it's a far more comprehensive response than what is addressed in the link above. To summarize, he discusses the overall devaluation of human life in our culture. He talks about abortion, assisted suicide, video games that reward killing multiple victims, and the lack of parental involvement in the lives of young people as all playing a part in the breakdown of society that has created an environment that has fostered mass shootings. 
I'll go one step further and say that evil triumphs when God is excluded from the public arena.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Gov. Bevin has come out more than once and stated that we do not have a gun problem, we have a people problem. Even after we had a student in the next county over from us, go into the school and kill 2 students and wound others, Gov. Bevin didn't call for more "common sense" gun laws. He instead said the following: "There's rules against a 15-year-old possessing a handgun," he said, adding that "evil doesn't care about laws.". (SOURCE: https://www.kentucky.com/news/local/crime/article196756784.html ).


----------

